# SAUDI ARABIA | King Abdullah Economic City Development News



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

helghast said:


> what happen to the 1000m building that was propose for this project ? they changed this project around alot, not as many tall buildings around it. but i do like seeing my favorite architect's work in this project.


that's another project in jeddah called kingdom city


----------



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

Pivra said:


> So pretty  Ana abi an usafir ilas saudiyyah walakin ana mush muslim
> 
> Ini Thailandi


wow nice arabic 

Allah yahyec 
you could come to Saudi any time whither your Muslim or not


----------



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

POSTCARD FROM KING ABDULLAH ECONOMIC CITY
A New City in the Saudi Desert
By BOBBY GHOSH Thursday, Oct. 02, 2008
King Abdullah Economic City being built in Saudi Arabia, when completed. in 20 years, it will be the size of Washington DC and have a projected population of over 1.4 million people.

Amr al-Dabbagh has no doubt that if he builds it, they will come. The governor of the Saudi Arabian General Investment Authority (SAGIA) is one of the brains behind King Abdullah Economic City, a $27 billion development rising out of the desert 100 km north of Jeddah, and he can already envision the arrival of its first residents. "It won't be long before it starts taking shape," he says, of the city that, when completed 20 years from now, will be roughly the size of Washington, D.C., with a population of more than 1.5 million.


Interactive


There's a palpable sense of urgency at the construction site, where a line of high-rise buildings — offices and residences — is taking form along the aquamarine waters of the Red Sea. Dozens of businesses have signed up to set up shop in KAEC (pronounced "cake") and the first 1,500 housing units sold out in a matter of days. The first business tenants will move in early in 2009, the first residents soon thereafter. The first school is meant to open by the end of next year, which will allow families to move in.

If all goes according to plan, in a couple of years the trickle will turn into a flood. Not since Brasilia and Chandigarh in the 1950s and '60s has any country set out to build a city from scratch on such a scale. And Al-Dabbagh is planning to build five of them simultaneously, with KAEC as the flagship project.

To its critics, the plan smacks of oil-fueled excess — of a piece with the mad dash across the Arabian peninsula, to build the tallest, biggest glitziest structures money can buy. Their coffers bulging with surpluses, many Persian Gulf states are turning their desert into one giant construction site. There's the City of Silk project in Kuwait, Dubailand in Dubai, and any number of ports, airports, universities and giant residential and industrial complexes coming up in Qatar, Abu Dhabi, Bahrain and elsewhere. KAEC "is not a vanity project, but there is definitely a statement being made," says a Riyadh businessman who asked not to be identified for fear of offending King Abdullah, after whom he new city is named. "It is the Saudis saying to the rest of the Arabs, 'We can build bigger than the rest of you.' "

Al-Dabbagh and his backers insist they're not trying to out-build Dubai, or anybody else, and that the new cities are meant to solve pressing economic and demographic problems: Saudi Arabia has a massive housing scarcity and a huge population of young people that will come of age in the next five years. Fahd al-Rasheed, CEO of the KAEC project, points out that Saudi Arabia needs to build 6 million residential units in the next 12 years; and that's compared to the 5 million units it has built over the past six decades. In addition to providing housing, KAEC and the other new cities are also meant to create millions of jobs.

But why not build the new homes and create the new jobs in Riyadh, Jeddah and Damman? Saudi officials say these cities have already grown too fast, and in too haphazard a fashion — the population of the capital alone has doubled in a decade, to 4 million. Building new cities will prevent uncontrolled urban sprawl and congestion. "We just need these new cities," says Khaled al-Faisal, governor of the Mecca region. "There is no other way to do it."

Al-Faisal points out that Saudi Arabia has done this before: The port towns of Jubail and Yanbu were built from scratch in the 1980s and '90s. But those were essentially designed to create industrial infrastructure, and little attention was given to the quality of life of those who had to move there. As a result, both cities have come to be seen as somewhat dreary outposts, better suited for workers living in dormitories than families.

KAEC, on the other hand, is being touted for its lifestyle options as well as a business opportunities. Wealthier residents will have waterside villas, complete with berths for large yachts. Middle-income residents will have high-rise apartments. Other family-friendly features being promised are hospitals, a university and a giant sports stadium. A full-scale port will handle not only freight but also some 300,000 pilgrims arriving by sea for the annual Hajj — a high-speed railway link between Mecca and Medina will stop at KAEC.

But this is not meant to be a tourist destination. Each of the new cities will specialize in specific industrial sectors, where foreign and Saudi businesses are being encouraged to build factories and offices. KAEC's speciality will be plastics — in the masterplan, a large swath of the city is designated "Plastics Valley". There will also be a $6 billion aluminum complex and a container depot. The UAE aluminum maker Dubal has already signed up as one of the "anchor" industries. Chocolate maker Mars will be another. The city's planners hope KAEC will eventually create 40,000 industrial jobs, and many times that number in service jobs.

At the construction site, work has slowed for the holy fasting month of Ramadan — empty stomachs and temperatures of 115 degrees take their toll on productivity. But Joe Kilar, the project COO, says he'll soon make up for any time lost. "Come back in October, when Ramadan's over," he says, "and this place will be turbo-charged."


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Ooooo this is nice! One advantage Middle Eastern countries like UAE and Saudi Arabia has is LAND. They can start everything from scratch and plan it nicely.


----------



## yosef (Aug 17, 2008)

ridiculous. that just looks so massive and very well planned. Mideast never ceases to amaze.

Is that Emaar the same as the Dubai people?


----------



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

no its Saudi Emaar in parnership with the dubia emaar



thefreestyler said:


> First homes in King Abdullah Economic City to be handed over in early 2009
> 
> The first residential units in King Abdullah Economic City are to be handed over in the first quarter of 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

nice


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

small video about the plastics valley within the industrial zone at KAEC:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=z--vYA83QMg


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

from the Saudi forum:


Saudi guy said:


> ^^a new agreement at KAEC with "redwan for contracting" to construct 134 villas at esmeralda phase 2 it's surrounded by 780,000 m2 of golf hills ,the expectation date of completion at the end of 1st Quarter of 2010 it will cost 325 million SR


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

This is so awesome :drool:


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Any rail transit in the city? Will there be rail connections to Jeddah, Mecca, or Riyadh?


----------



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

yes there will be


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

hoosier said:


> Any rail transit in the city? Will there be rail connections to Jeddah, Mecca, or Riyadh?


yep,it's a major station on the Makkah-Jeddah-Madina electric train.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

knock, knock?
Who's there?
GLOBAL RECESSION & CRISIS, dude!!!


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

check out this video guys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSEC1MX-frY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqvnaq26lBw&feature=related


----------



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

thx a lot rody69


----------



## jh1 (Jun 22, 2008)

part of the financial island


----------



## jh1 (Jun 22, 2008)

*update*











The Master Plane : 








*||||||||||||||||| Full Size |||||||||||||||||*


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, SAUDI ARABIA is coming like a rocket to the international podium of great power country's.


What a development!!!


:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

wow second dubai is coming!!:cheers:


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

TOTAL To Establish Lube Oil Production Facility at King Abdullah Economic City
http://207.5.46.159/en/AboutKAEC/PressRoomDetail.aspx?ReadMore=367























































































































































































































































































http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/5616/111sv.jpg​



jh1 said:


> some of these pics are old , but i belive they have not been posted here yet , so here we go :
> 
> 
> Villas :
> ...





jh1 said:


> looks like it's completed :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Saudi guy said:


> new commercial





MAS-LNS said:


>





Saudi guy said:


> see it in 720P HD





DAMAC said:


>




Mar 03, 2010
*Delegates from 10 Countries Hold Networking Session 22 Members from Young Presidents Organization Visit KAEC*
King Abdullah Economic City, Saudi Arabia – 3rd March, 2010 :










Twenty-two Young Presidents Organization (YPO) members from 10 countries networked at King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) under the patronage of HE Amr Al Dabbagh, Governor of Saudi Arabian General Investment Authority (SAGIA), and Mr. Fahd Al-Rasheed, Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director of Emaar, The Economic City (EEC), the Tadawul-listed company developing KAEC.

Mr. Fahd Al Rasheed presented to the Young Presidents Organization the progress taking place in KAEC from 2007 till present date including an update on the handovers done on a wide range of residential units at Bay La Sun, land plots in the Industrial Valley, offices at the Business Park as well as a wide variety of retail space throughout the city. The Seaport at KAEC, added Al-Rasheed, located on the Red Sea, has been designed to play an essential role in linking Europe, Africa and Asia through two major international Maritime Navigations. Located in close proximity to Jeddah, Makkah and Madinah, KAEC Seaport will serve more than 250 million consumers across the region.

Peter Provenzano, Director of Supply core ME and a member delegate of the YPO said:” The [KAEC's] vision of success is world class; the implementation that you’ve started is very impressive. There is so no doubt in my mind that the city will be successful, because Saudi Arabia has the resources to materialize this world class vision.”

“I genuinely felt proud to be Saudi, knowing that a project of the scale and magnitude of King Abdullah Economic City is materializing in my country. The opportunities present in KAEC, as demonstrated, will yield excellent returns on investment and contribute to the economic growth and prosperity in the Kingdom”, commented Salman Al Jishi, Saudi YPO’s member, President of Salman Commercial Group and Head of the Industrial Committee at the Chamber of Commerce – Eastern Region.

YPO connects the world’s most successful young presidents and CEOs in a global business network but unlike any other in the world. Founded 60 years ago, YPO today unites and serves nearly 17,000 members through 200 branches in more than 100 countries around a shared mission: Better Leaders through Education and Idea Exchange.

KAEC is coming to life as a large number of companies and organizations, including Emaar, The Economic City have already started carrying out their daily operations from KAEC, as the first wave of residents are settling down in the city, becoming the core of KAEC's future communities.


======================



Feb 21, 2010
*Prized ‘Hawadi Village’ Widens Global Recognition of King Abdullah Economic City*
King Abdullah Economic City/Saudi Arabia – February 21st, 2010 :










Hawadi Village’s display of a proposed residential community was awarded “Best Virtual Reality Experience” at the 2010 annual exhibition of the National Association of Home Builders (NAHB) in the state capital of Nevada, Las Vegas. Hawadi Village is the planned community for middle-income families in King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC). It is the recent winner of “The Best Residential-Future Award” at ‘Cityscape Jeddah 2009’. Hawadi Village made an impact on the 1,000 exhibitors and 50,000 visitors at this year’s NAHB event, ensuring that the progress being made at KAEC is globally recognized and that the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is securely at the forefront of design, planning and construction in the real-estate industry. Hawadi Village is being built on 9 million square meters of land and will comprise 22,000 residential units made up of a diverse range of apartments, townhomes and villas for up to 60,000 residents. The village is designed to give home owners a strong sense of community belonging. Its amenities, including convenience shops, recreation facilities and numerous mosques, which will be built in each neighborhood. In response to the award, Mr. Fahd Al-Rasheed, Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director of Emaar, The Economic City (EEC), the Tadawul-listed company developing KAEC said, “This is yet another significant achievement for Saudi Arabia. Winning the NAHB and the Cityscape Jeddah awards are indicative of the continued success in reaching important milestones towards the progress of KAEC.” Hawadi Village’s development team include 300 specialists from 15 global architectural and engineering firms. Mr. Al-Rasheed added, “We are designing and constructing Hawadi with the vision that premium living standards are to be within the financial means of Saudi working families.” Emaar E.C., now based in KAEC, had handed over in 2009 a wide range of residential units at Bay La Sun, land plots in the Industrial Valley, offices at the business park as well as a wide variety of retail space through out the city. A large number of companies and organizations have already started carrying out their daily operations from KAEC, as the first wave of residents are settling down in the city, becoming the core of KAEC's future communities. KAEC is coming to life as a city. NAHB, based in Washington D.C., is a trade association that promotes the policies that make housing a national priority in the United States. Since 1942, NAHB has been serving its members, the housing industry, and the public at large.

==============


Feb 16, 2010
*King Abdullah Economic City Hosts a Delegation from Singapore's Top-Ranking Companies*
King Abdullah Economic City, February 16th, 2010 :












King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) has recently hosted a high-profile delegation from Singapore’s top companies accompanied by Mr. Bandar Al Thakil, Chairman of the Saudi-Singapore Business Council (SSBC).

The delegation were greeted by senior executives from Emaar, The Economic City (EEC), the master planner and main developer of King Abdullah Economic City. A visual and detailed presentation of KAEC’s mission and vision in attracting foreign investments to the Kingdom was presented to the visiting delegation. They were also briefed on the Industrial Valley’s offering of world-class infrastructure, urban planning and logistics.

“It was a unique opportunity for us to come and actually see this vast and prominent city (KAEC) which contributes to the development of the global economy to a large extent” said George Chan, Senior Executive at Singapore Business Federation. “KAEC will be the gate to the Middle Eastern market and will bring key investment opportunities that we can capitalize on in advancing intra-trade between Saudi Arabia and Singapore” he added.

Emaar E.C., now based in KAEC, had handed over in 2009 a wide range of residential units at Bay La Sun, land plots in the Industrial Valley, offices at the business park as well as a wide verity of retail space through out the city. KAEC is coming to life as a large number of companies and organizations have already started carrying out their daily operations from KAEC, as the first wave of residents are settling down in the city, becoming the core of KAEC's future communities.


=======================

source : http://www.kingabdullahcity.com/en/AboutKAEC/PressRoomReleases.aspx?MoreNews=KAEC News


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

*Any Updates???*


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorgeous. What's the population goal? I feel like this city has the potential to be a big Arab metropolis but it's proximity to Jeddah hinders that ability. Is there a reason why this place was made so close to Makkah and Jeddah rather than further north in coastal Tabruk province or Medina province? Either way, a gorgeous project and I have no doubt it will become a colossal success in the future.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Sprawl, motorways and no public transport...helluva way to build a city. Well done!


----------



## SuperOsse (Sep 1, 2012)

Who can buy a house or other type of realestate in Saudi?


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

any update???


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

I never tought works were so advance. 



El_Greco said:


> Sprawl, motorways and no public transport...helluva way to build a city. Well done!


I only know that the High Speed Train from Mekkah to Madina will pass by Jeddah and this city.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing , the beach not is nice but the buildings and contructions wow


----------



## Cafer (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Al Salem Johnson Controls (ASJC) has signed an agreement with King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) to purchase and establish its largest manufacturing facility and training center at the Industrial Valley in King Abdullah Economic City.

For more

http:// http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-20332-largest-johnson-controls-plant-bound-for-kaec/#.UP_eV8JRXFo


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Riyadh Crusher said:


> 13 companies reserve lands in KAEC
> 
> As part of the expansion plans at King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) and in an attempt to accelerate the pace of construction work, negotiations with 13 international and local companies for investments in the city has been launched recently. The companies have reserved lands of different dimensions in KAEC’s Industrial Valley, with the total estimated at 2 million square meters. Year 2013 will see the production launch of four factories. With two manufacturers having launched in 2010, this will bring the total number of producing factories to six in the next period.
> Meanwhile, the KAEC seaport will start receiving ships by mid-2013. It has currently completed the reception procedures.
> ...


From the Saudi froum


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Working in the sea port 




hqho1671 said:


> العمل على الميناء ماخذها من الانستقرام


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

SABB set to open in KAEC
Last Updated : Wednesday, February 20, 2013 12:27 AM

Fahd Al-Rasheed, Managing Director and CEO of King Abdullah Economic City, and David Dew, SABB Managing Director.


KAEC – The Saudi British Bank (SABB) has signed an agreement with King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) which will make SABB the first bank to open a branch in KAEC. 

The event was attended by Fahd Al-Rasheed, Managing Director and CEO of King Abdullah Economic City; David Dew, SABB Managing Director; and Faisal Faruqi, KAEC Chief Financial Officer, as well as a number of senior executives from SABB and KAEC. 

Speaking after the signing ceremony held in Bay La Sun Village on the coast of the city, Al-Rasheed, said: “We warmly welcome Saudi British Bank to KAEC where it will become a vital part of the city’s everyday life, serving residents with the full range of retail banking services and providing business customers with world class corporate services as they start up their enterprises in the economic city.”

David Dew said: “We are delighted to be the first bank to open in KAEC, and to be able to serve KAEC residents as well as providing services for corporate customers. We look forward to becoming members of a thriving and prosperous community in KAEC and playing a leading role in the city’s economic growth and development.”

Occupying almost a fifth of the prime building in the Business Park, SABB’s 925 sqm branch is due for handover in May 2013 and is scheduled to open in September 2013. — SG


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Emaar's Saudi unit sees 129% rise in net 










An Emaar Properties unit in charge of developing the King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) in Saudi Arabia on Saturday said its net profit for 2012 more than doubled those in the previous year.

Emaar The Economic City Company said in a statement on the Saudi bourse that net income for the year totalled SR189.20m, compared to SR82.55m in 2011, an increase of 129 percent.

Operating profit for 2012 was SR219.40m, compared to SR124.78m the previous year, an increase of 76 percent, the company added.

It said the reason for the increase in profit was due to improved sales activity, primarily attributable to an increase in revenue from residential units and industrial plot sales.

The real estate company also said the net increase in total expenses seen in 2012 was in line with the rise in operations and sales.




Emaar Economic City leads the master-planning and development of the 168 million sq m King Abdullah Economic City, a project being built in the north of Jeddah.

Source


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

From the Saudi forum 









*


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

EDDAH: KHALIL HANWARE

Friday 1 March 2013


Last Update 1 March 2013 5:20 pm

.

The burgeoning Saudi-American trade ties received a big boost with the world’s most famous pharmaceutical industry leader, Pfizer, deciding to set up its new manufacturing plant at the King Abdullah Economic City in Rabigh, about 130 km north of Jeddah.
The groundbreaking and foundation-laying ceremony was attended by Saudi Arabian General Investment Authority (SAGIA) Gov. Abdulatif Al-Othman; Mohannad Hilal, secretary-general of Economic Cities Authority, senior government officials, diplomats and senior global and regional management personnel of Pfizer led by Guy Lallemand, Bulent Atlig, Keith Dennie and Hussein El-Hakim.
The 32,000 square meter plant will be operational in 2015. At the total production capacity of 18 million packs per year, the facility will produce a broad range of Pfizer’s medicines currently supplied to the Kingdom. The development will also facilitate the transfer of Pfizer’s expertise to the local market, ensuring production meets Pfizer’s rigorous and globally recognized quality standards.
At a reception at the Jeddah Hilton on Wednesday, US Consul General Anne S. Casper was thrilled by the arrival of Pfizer in the Kingdom.
“It was Jabir bin Hayyan, a Muslim scientist in the 8th century who is credited for introducing a new approach to alchemy based on controlled laboratory experimentation — and has been called ‘the father of chemistry.’ Therefore, how appropriate and how auspicious that today, Pfizer has laid the foundation for its very first pharmaceutical plant, here in this very region, the region that originated this field of study,” she said amid a loud applause.
She said commercial ties between Saudi Arabia and the United States have been the anchor of the overall bilateral relationship for more than half a century.
“Looking broadly, Saudi Arabia is the United States’ largest trading partner in the Middle East and was ranked last November, as our ninth largest trading partner worldwide,” she said. “Today, our business relationship is diversifying far beyond the energy sector into many different fields, including medical and health care related industries.”
She described the Pfizer groundbreaking event as an important milestone in the very robust commercial and economic relationship between the two countries.
“I am confident that Pfizer’s initiative will be successful and that KAEC will continue to attract strong US investment,” she said.
SAGIA’s Al-Othman said Saudi Arabia was set to transform the economy.
“While the government is focused on encouraging, attracting and facilitating world-class inward investment, especially in knowledge-based and life science industries being a top economic priority, we are sending a very strong and positive message to the world - that Saudi Arabia is set to transform the economy and its infrastructure to host and support knowledge-based industry leaders and manufactures like Pfizer,” said Al-Othman.
“Pfizer’s decision and commitment to set up its first-ever manufacturing facility in the GCC in Saudi Arabia is a clear signal that SAGIA’s vision to make Saudi Arabia a major hub between the East and West is attainable,” he said.
Pfizer’s new manufacturing facility will be instrumental in providing Saudi patients with improved access to Pfizer broad portfolio of medicines. It will also contribute to the commercial and economic development of the national economy together with to creating new employment opportunities for skilled talents.
Keith Dennie, Pfizer’s vice president for operations, said the manufacturing facility will enhance Pfizer’s presence and operations in the Kingdom. “The new facility will serve the growing needs of the Kingdom, now and in the future,” said Dennie. “This is the first such partnership that Pfizer has established in the GCC and one that we hope is a foundation for the future.”
Guy Lallemand, regional president, Africa and Middle East, worldwide BioPharmaceutical business, said the new Pfizer plant is by Saudis and for Saudis. “Once the production begins at the plant, it will help in making medicine available more quickly in the Kingdom,” he said.
Hussein El-Hakim, country manager, Pfizer Saudi Arabia, was upbeat. “For us, investing in setting up a world-class manufacturing facility in Saudi Arabia is not only a rewarding business opportunity, but also a commitment to the health and wellbeing of the people of Saudi Arabia.”
Fahd Al-Rasheed, MD & CEO of King Abdullah Economic City said that the city has become a hub for many global and local companies. “Healthcare sector is of a special interest to us owing to the quality new jobs it creates, its direct reflection on people health and citizens wellbeing” added Al-Rasheed.


----------



## SNAEK (Sep 19, 2008)

kay:


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

The hramain train station in kaec


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

All pics from instagram


----------

